# mennyi vs hány



## Setwale_Charm

My book gives these two as being equally valid for "how many". Is there any difference in usage?


----------



## cajzl

My guess:

*hány* = how many (we ask about the number of pieces or units)
*mennyi* = how much (we ask about the amount - although the answer can be expressed in units as well)

*hány liter bor? (egy liter)* = how many liters of wine? (1 l)
*mennyi bor? (két liter) = *how much wine? (2 l)
*hány forint?* = how many forints?
*mennyi pénz?* = how much money?

*What is the time?* in Hungarian:

*Hány óra van?* = _literally_ How many hours is it?
*Mennyi az idő?* = _literally_ How much (is) the time? (How much time is it?)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks a lot, Vel`mi dekuju, cajzl.


----------

